# How to shoot trispot properly??



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Focus on process, not score. Shoot your form. At some point you will likely have a string of poor shots. It's important that you don't allow yourself to become frustrated. Frustration can lead to a total meltdown. Forget each arrow as soon as it's shot, then focus on shooting the next arrow with your best form. 

Don't expect to do any better than you have in practice. Unrealistic expectations have caused more problems for competitive archers than almost anything else. 

Of course you want to do as well as possible, but I can tell you that no one else cares about your score. 

Approach this as a learning experience and most importantly, HAVE FUN!


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

How did it go? I hope you had fun.


----------



## paperbackarcher (Sep 18, 2015)

Well,it did go quite well,better than I had expected.I didn't achieve a massive score,but for a beginner in its first competition I'm happy with it.
I scored 200 points out of 600,which was actually my goal.
There were people from other clubs whom coached me through the competition,since my coach shot the same line as I did.I'm really grateful for their help.
Tomorrow I'm having my second contest,which is also trispot.
I hope I won't get worse,because I had only one day of practice,just like last time,but this time I had a problem with a shoulder injury,which I just recovered from and as a reslult I just shot without caring where the arrow went,without any feeling,constaneously thinking about the ache in my shoulder.
I'm not as nervous as the first time,my other club coaches learned me how to relax during a contest,another thing which I'm grateful for toward them.
Although,my injury might bring down my mood and concentration,so I hope for the best,but I don't expect it.

ps:Thanks for asking  I really did had fun,meeting new people,gaining the experience!! ^^


----------

